# Bowande UK Chinese QJ Live Steam Loco-Any Comments?



## NewboydaveUK (Sep 2, 2019)

I am considering purchase of the above loco, and would welcome any comments or experiance from those with this model (NOT the Aster/Accucraft version I must add).


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm interested in hearing comments from owners as well. The ceramic burner used by Bowande is considered to be the best on the market by many. I love my Bowande G5 and steaming up is a breeze, nice touch to have the firebox window too.

I have seen threads/discussions comparing the two QJs and the consensus (at the time) seemed to be very much in favor of the Bowande model.


----------

